# New motorhome rallies added



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

LadyJ, M&D, Hymmi been busy in the background organising etc and as the rallies are building momentum i have taken some time over last couple of days to improve the rally section of the site

We now have a centralised block on the front page below the forums & campsites block which shows all the rallies on offer this year

I have also added more info fields in the database allowing the organisers / marshalls to add more information of use and also to upload a suitable photo / symbol for the rallies

Hopefully their work and mine wont be in vain and this year will be MHFs year of rallies and we will go from strength to strength


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

I can not emphazise strongly enough how crucial to the future success of this site Dave's comments are regarding growth, we need to be 'seen' at shows and rallies, in order to maximize your subscription to the full.

A surefire method of securing substantial discounts from third parties is to show them the potential power of numbers. We have a fast growing membership, which is a good leverage when it comes down to negotiating deals.

The show programme is up and running already for 2006, we got off to a great start thanks to Jaquie and Jean's efforts.

As we are all web users you can book tickets on-line safely and securely throughout the show calender events, at the same time enjoying reduced camping/entry fees for the shows.

Please please do try to make the effort this year by attending, I'm sure you won't be disappointed in any way once you come along and meet up with fellow members.

If you have any queries regarding any of the meets we organize, or suggestions on how we can make improvements for the members, feel free to contact anyone of us.

Regards M&D  

p.s.Warners are currently running a 'loyalty club card' scheme for show goers, stay at three or more events in 2006, you qualify for a discounted pitch in 2007
(but I never told you that) :roll:


----------

